

Startup provides 'A Better View of Code' - sethrq
http://www.drdobbs.com/tools/225700312

======
febeling
Which languages does it work on? I don't find this information.

~~~
jgrahamc
Their FAQ (<http://www.architexa.com/support/faq>) seems to imply that it's
for Java with possible C/C++ coming.

